# Toddler constantly moaning/crying.



## Kmx

Just wondering how caleb compares to everyone else's toddlers as I don't have much to compare to. It just seems that from the moment caleb wakens he's constantly moaning and crying. It's not a proper cry but just a whine. He can be laughing and playing one minute then the next start moaning and crying and whining. He needs constant stimulation so if I'm not playing with him he's moaning. If I'm preparing lunch he's moaning. If I tell him no he starts crying. Just feels like I have thr grumpiest toddler ever. He woke up an hour ago and is already driving me insane. I feel like I'm doing something wrong. How can he possibly be so crabbit so often. When he's in nursery I get atleast one call a week telling mr he's grumpy and moaning constantly. Any suggestions of what I can do? Anyone else relate to this? Xxx


----------



## xnewxmummyx

I can definitely relate! Isobelle has gone through this since she was a baby! She used to just lie in the middle of my bed whilst I was getting dressed, whinging not crying but making an awful moaney noise which was so frustrating! She is just the same now too, but worse because she can follow me round doing it haha. I must admit, I've been ill recently so taking her out / entertaining her has been harder so the whinging has been worse! I think it's part of a growth spurt and feeling under the weather herself xx


----------



## chysantheMUM

You are definitatley not the only one dealing with this. I am hoping its growth spurt related. just recently she has been making a really whiny moaning noise almost constantly. I know that we have had phases ever since she was born when she gets like this but its driving me flipping mental at the mo lol I have to keep reminding myself that its just a phase and it will end but its so exhausting!


----------



## holly2234

We are having this problem too. She gets bored and wants to go out but i physically cant take her anywhere because of where we live and having no car. Lately the only time she is happy is when we are out.


----------



## sparkle_1979

Jasmine has become a grumps just lately. She winges about the slightest thing at the moment


----------



## Kmx

Thank god someone else is going through this lol. I just look around and think everyone has easy children as they seem so happy and content. And like you Holly, caleb is only ever happy when he's out and about and even then calling him happy is a bit of an exaggeration lol. He's been like this since a baby too with good times and bad phases here and there but recently is just pushing the limit lol. He's got a cold/virus and is teething so I really should be more sympathetic but it's soooo hard lol xxx


----------



## mc mummy

Hey Kmx, our little ones are only 2 days apart and I'm going through this too. He has always been quite a high maintenance baby but he does smile and laugh a lot and makes me laugh every day! At the moment whenever I try to do anything such as tidy up the kitchen or get dressed he follows me around whining and moaning. If I take something away from him or tell him no he cries like its the end of the world. He also always wants to be out, he will stand at the door and whine. I'm finding it really difficult to be in the house with him as he will not play with his toys for more than 5 minutes. Glad to hear I'm not the only one!


----------



## dawnrise1

Well my toddler is older, 23 months, but, I can completely relate. He has always been active and always likes to be on the go and doing something, he has an active mind and body, so its challenging! I found ignoring his moaning etc didn't work, so I kept telling him what he was doing wrong and being a bit more firm which I think has helped. I love him to bits, but, sometimes feel that I can't do anything to please him. Toddler groups, going for walks, breaks up the day a bit, he also likes time to unwind in front of TV which calms him down a bit. Its usually tiredness too and he is refusing naps so its a constant battle, but it does get easier, I think now he is communicating more that has helped, most of the times he moans is because he wants something simple which he couldn't tell me before, half the time, its something like his sock is annoying him, he wants a different toy, book etc!! Just wanted to say really u are not alone


----------



## robinator

Lane is doing this, particularly late afternoon/evening. The only time she stops is if I hold her or read her books/play. Daddy is simply not a good enough substitute anymore :wacko:


----------

